# Bolt vs Bolt+ picture quality



## jaynyc (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Bolt+ is using a different video output chipset than the Bolt? 

Are there any qualitative technical differences Bolt vs Bolt+ (not asking about features/capabilities like tuners and storage)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We don't know for sure yet, but all current indications are that this is the exact same hardware as the Bolt with a bigger hard drive, 6 cable only tuners and a black case/remote.

Once someone actually gets one in hand I'm sure they'll crack it open and take a peek to confirm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jaynyc said:


> Does anyone know if the Bolt+ is using a different video output chipset than the Bolt?
> 
> Are there any qualitative technical differences Bolt vs Bolt+ (not asking about features/capabilities like tuners and storage)


I would expect everything to be identical. But I guess until someone compares them, you never know. I don't see anything different with the Bolt+ except a different color, no OTA, and six QAM tuners. Everything else will most likely be the same as the Bolt.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I would expect everything to be identical. But I guess until someone compares them, you never know. I don't see anything different with the Bolt+ except a different color, no OTA, and six QAM tuners. Everything else will most likely be the same as the Bolt.


No OTA?

Are you certain?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

For sure no OTA on the 6-tuner Bolt


----------

